# AVTEX W152D 7in1 Television



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We are thinking of buying this television for our Hymer.We thought we would fit this on the bottom of the existing Television cupboard ,we know it will be slightly wider than the cupboard.Has anyone fitted a drop down Television there and is that particular Television a good make and model any experiences from members would be really appreciated


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have the Avtex 6 in 1 TV combi and am very pleased with it.

Mine is mounted on a swivel & tilt bracket outside a cupboard - but then I haven't got a Hymer


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the 6 in 1. I have never been able to get a DVD to play on it. I admit i have only tried when on batteries never while connected to the mains. Had it for a couple of months, great tv picture. Suppose i should try to work out whats wrong with the DVD.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Have recently purchased the 15inch 7 in 1 .....and can only say we are well pleased with it in tv, radio, freeview. dvd mode etc.

Yes you can get cheaper 15 inch tv,s , but these are well biult and will hopefully take the rigors of being moved about in the van.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Great bit of kit - buy with confidence.

Spindrifter


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments, looks as though we will buy it.
Cheers
Barts


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Got one and they are a great bit of kit. Built for the leisure industry so will take the bumps and you don't need a voltage regulator.

I fixed mine to the side cupboard on my Hymer with a tilt up-down-side-to-side bracket.

Great picture and dvd and freeview are easy to use.

Johnny F


----------

